# TBT Top Givers: December 24th - Father Christmas



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 24th! Javocado has *obliterated* every trace of competition and has secured a first place ranking with an incredible 2190 points. He will henceforth be recognized as *Father Christmas*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 24th*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Javocado*21902morgiana2773ZanessaGaily1984Laudine1824*Hanami*1826Reese1547oath2order1298_*Tina*_1249thoraofasgard1229Coach1229Alex_x2712212Juudai11812justice10812kxku10812gnoixaim10816*Blizzard*10517Jinglefruit9618Zulehan9519ElysiaCrossing9219maarowak92


----------



## Jacob (Dec 25, 2015)

oh my

congrats jav!


----------



## piske (Dec 25, 2015)

Yay! Congrats!!! :>


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 25, 2015)

CONGRATS JAV!!!!


----------



## PandaNikita (Dec 25, 2015)

Jav share some cheddar, thanks <3


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 25, 2015)

o god jav
OTL the gifting master with a whopping 2.1k

it's the true father christmas!! congrats!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 25, 2015)

LORD


----------



## mother of all llamas (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you for the present Javocado! (now Santa!)


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 25, 2015)

Congratulations!  Most impressive and a fine way to end a very fun event.


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2015)

wow that was a close one

lol congrats Javocado!!


----------



## Heyden (Dec 25, 2015)

I knew you would win Jav, but not by that much O_O bye bye 20k TBT lol
jeremy u forgot Hanamis pink name :/ #equality4hanami


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 25, 2015)

oh that's why i received one


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2015)

wha--- Javocado?!?  congrats man, I did not see that coming...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I knew you would win Jav, but not by that much O_O bye bye 20k TBT lol
> jeremy u forgot Hanamis pink name :/ #equality4hanami



Oops


----------



## Goth (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Jav! (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2015)

Knew you'd pull it off! 'grats, Jav!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow!! What a true Father Christmas! Congrats Javocado!


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Jav!  Wow, thats impressive... And generous.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 25, 2015)

HOLY MOLY

ill jav you know you spent almost 21k if you just bought pink presents

gg and congrats!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy ****
Congrats man, I know you really wanted to be Daddy Christmas


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 25, 2015)

HOLY ****ING **** JAV WHAT THE ACTUAL ****
HOW?!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 25, 2015)

Glad I could be Daddy Christmas this year.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Daddy Christmas! Haha I loved the messages you wrote!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 25, 2015)

i cant talk help
WELL DONE JAV NO ONE ELSE WAS TRYING TO COMPETE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 25, 2015)

As if this was going to have any other outcome. Happy Javmas!


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Jav!  And to all that made it on the list


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2015)

Holy crap Jav my father


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 25, 2015)

Bowing down to the JavFather!!! Congrats bud!!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Jav!
Glad I could be part of your success 
(btw nice note on my gift)


----------



## LilD (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats jav, holy smokes!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 25, 2015)

DAAANNGG! Jav REALLY wanted to be Father Christmas. Congrats, knew you could do it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 25, 2015)

Geez, you sure wanted to be Father Christmas eh? Congrats Jav!


----------



## jiny (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Javocado!


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 25, 2015)

wow I was 3rd :'3


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 25, 2015)

I certainly didn't think I'd be on the list of gift givers, but so I am. 

I'm pretty proud :3


----------



## roseflower (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Jav, really impressive


----------



## Jeongguk (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats Jav!!! Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Glad I could be Daddy Christmas this year.



Congrats, Daddy Christmas!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 27, 2015)

grats Jav!


----------

